# Vid Of My Cariba Tank



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is a quick video of my cariba tank. Not really a lot going, just messing with new phone. I'll try to get a feeding video next time I feed them.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

here is a still frame from the video to hold you over until I figure this out.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Try uploading your video to photobucket, and then posting the embed link provided... its at the bottom of the list. after you copy the code to your post you have to change one option.

Before you submit your post, Under the attachments section, theres an "options" and "click to configure..."

And at the top of that is "Post options" and a drop down menu... select "ON- auto line break" and add your post.

Should work!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good looking fish man!

How about a feeding video?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

they get fed on the weekend, so we have to wait a couple days...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

how old are those P's dude???


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I guessing 4-5 years old. I got them in the spring from another member here who bought them off another member a couple years ago. They are between 9-10" each.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tank is way to small IMO... but they look good, a little sunken belly but good none the less.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice!


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

great looking P's but yeah....look into getting them a bigger home, not much going cause they have no where to go.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i know the tank is small, but water parameters are great. I have a 125g waiting for them, we just need to move to bigger place. We are looking now. They get fed once a week as much as they can eat. Today they get fed half of a large talpia fillet cut in to small chunks and 4 large shrimp. I like leaner more natural looking piranhas.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

welsher7 said:


> i know the tank is small, but water parameters are great. I have a 125g waiting for them, we just need to move to bigger place. We are looking now. They get fed once a week as much as they can eat. Today they get fed half of a large talpia fillet cut in to small chunks and 4 large shrimp. I like leaner more natural looking piranhas.


very good at least you're planning for it. I'm with ya on the feeding I like the lean HEALTHY look of P's. Most I've seen on here are just that but once in a while you get some pics of softballs that look like P's!







Dont know what people think sometimes.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I dont mean fat p's lol I just don't like the look of sunken bellys... none of my pygos are or were fat.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I never said anything about your fish. It just seems to be the common thing around here to have way over fed and fat pygos.

Anyways if watch the video you will see that only one has that look and it happens to be the one pictured. Here a couple other pics. These are from my phone so they arent the best quality but they get my point across.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Agreed people feed way to much, killer looking caribe man great head shape on em. I guess it could be the shape of that caribe or the camera angle thats making it appear worse.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

nice Cariba !!!!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute Cariba Bro...


----------

